# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Ro/Ro της Wallenius Wilhemsen [Ro/Ro of Wallenius Wilhemsen]

## Espresso Venezia

Χωρίς σχόλια !!!

TARIFA.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Και τι κουτι κουτι και τι κουτι κουτι... 
(Ο καπνος ειναι της Αριαδνης αλλα δεν ηθελα να ειναι αυτο μαζι με μια καλονη )


tortugas.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

*Otello
*Νότια της Σαρδινίας με προορισμό το Γιβραλτάρ.
DSC_0028.jpg

IMO: 9316141
Κατασκευή: 2006
Ολικό Μήκος: 199μ
Πλάτος:         32.26μ
DWT: 22724t

----------


## SteliosK

*Talia*
Βόρεια από το Στενό του Καφηρέα με προορισμό το Gemlik
DSC_0067.jpg

IMO: 9311854
Κατασκευή: 2006
Ολικό Μήκος: 199.9μ
Πλάτος: 32.26 μ
DWT: 21021t

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TIGER εχθές 08-09-2014 την ώρα που μπαίνει στο Ικόνιο φωτογραφημένο από τα Σελήνια, ενώ στο πλάνο φαίνονται και πολλά άλλα.

TIGER 01 08-09-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Tosca* 
13/06/2015
Στη Νότια έξοδο του συστήματος με προορισμό την Αμβέρσα

sk_0066.jpg

----------

